# Lighting Design Programs



## BobBob (Aug 14, 2010)

Looking for free or $$ lighting design programs that would cover following to determine Photopic and Scotopic lumen levels at user level in these facilities

Arena's (All types)

Indoor Pools

Variously shaped structures, colors, material, etc....

Thanks in advance 

BobBob


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

BobBob said:


> Looking for free or $$ lighting design programs that would cover following to determine Photopic and Scotopic lumen levels at user level in these facilities
> 
> Arena's (All types)
> 
> ...


I use a light meter


----------



## BobBob (Aug 14, 2010)

*Before*

Uh...I meant to design new lighting levels from a before to after new light design. 

Most light meters don't take into account scotopic anyhow.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

See if these help BobBobBob
http://www.thornlighting.com/com/en/res_software_downloads_f.htm


----------



## BobBob (Aug 14, 2010)

*Program*

Very nice site and program. 

Thank you sir. That should keep me busy for 100 hrs or so

BobBob


----------



## stevephillips79 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,
This is a list of *Lighting Design software* for use in ananlyzing photometrics, BIM (Building Information Modeling),and 3D modeling.



_________________________________________________________________
Want to get-on Google's first page and loads of traffic to your website?Hire a SEO Specialist from Ocean Groups seo pecialist


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

where's the list?

The only free one I've used is Visual Basic, but you are limited to rectangular areas. You can import IES data on fixtures, so that is nice. It does show footcandle levels, but it does seem to be over conservative in it's calculations.


----------



## LINKSYS21 (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------



## hollywood101 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Electric Supply*

.........................


----------



## LightsRus (Sep 12, 2010)

BobBob said:


> Looking for free or $$ lighting design programs that would cover following to determine Photopic and Scotopic lumen levels at user level in these facilities
> 
> Arena's (All types)
> 
> ...


Here's another software program link
http://www.sitelighting.com/footprints.cfm

But I don't see any of them dealing with "Scotopic" so please let us know if you see a way that is adjusted in any of these.

This is a Gardco - Emco site that collects their outdoor products in one place.


----------

